# Maximum number of receptacles on 15 amp circuit



## Leah Frances

In the US there is not a limit. But, why wouldn't you run 20A? It's not like anyone ever wishes they had less electrical capacity...:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave

No limits, other then you must consider the loads (if known) 

Lighting is not considered a continous load
As long as you do not expect the lighting to be on all at once I load my lighting circuit to Max capacity

If its all one room & you might have (18) 100w lights on for 8 hours then I would split them up
But I use CFL's, so not worried about overloading any of my circuits

Receptacles I always run a 20a circuit
Many vacuums take 12a these days; hair dryers, space heaters, dehumidifiers, AC's etc all use a lot of power...so I run only 20a circuits

Bathroom must have a dedicated 20a circuit that can also feed lights
OR 
Bathroom outlet can be on a shared 20a circuit with other bathrooms IF there aren't any lights being fed 

I try to run circuits based on what I might use
My new additiona I am keeping number of outlets to maybe 6-8 Max & alternate outlets as you go along are on a different circuit


----------



## flati

I probably should have used 20 amp circuits but already have most of the 14 gauge wire run through the walls and the 15 amp breakers.  So I definitely have to run the bathroom differently I guess...


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Bathroom does require 20a by code
If you are going to have a treadmill they usually need a 20a circuit too
You will also need AFCI breakers except for the bathroom
Basically any finished room except those that require GFCI


----------



## john457

I know in Canada it's 12 receptacles on a 15 amp breaker. Your able to fill the breaker to 80% capacity. This is using #14AWG wiring.


----------



## flati

You guys are awesome! I posted my question late last night and had answers shortly afterwards. Thanks a bunch. Any other tips or pointers for my basement project appreciated.


----------



## flati

Updated plans..


----------



## Leah Frances

Electrical is the AWESOMEST part of the forum. For SURE!


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Looks good...4th circuit 20a is just the bathroom

Are you using the 2nd circuit (lighting) in all areas ?
You should have an overhead lights for each room

Will you have an outlet in the water/electric "room"
Is the area in the top right also storage ? or just the landing area for stairs
Remember a 3-way switch for light(s) on the stairs

Just one thought
Its a lot easier to run wire while the walls are open
You are only planning on (2) 15a circuits
You have a work-out room & a tool room
If it were me I'd put a 20a to the tool room & one to the Gym
Better to have it & not need it...then need it & not have it

For the Gym I would tie it into an additional outlet in the Main room
And I would do the same in the workshop...tied into another outlet in the Main room

This gives you an extra 40a of power...enough for almost anything


----------



## flati

What I consider a workshop is actually what I call my archery room. It wont consist of power tool usage just a bench with hunting/archery supplies. 

The other rooms will have overhead lighting but I plan to just use what is already there (pull switches) I'll just add switches and maybe an extra light for each room if that's acceptable.

There is already a receptacle in the utility room, its actually the only receptacle in the basement at this time.

"For the Gym I would tie it into an additional outlet in the Main room
And I would do the same in the workshop...tied into another outlet in the Main room

This gives you an extra 40a of power...enough for almost anything

.....Not sure I understand all of this???


----------



## Scuba_Dave

flati said:


> The other rooms will have overhead lighting but I plan to just use what is already there (pull switches) I'll just add switches and maybe an extra light for each room if that's acceptable.
> 
> There is already a receptacle in the utility room, its actually the only receptacle in the basement at this time.
> 
> "For the Gym I would tie it into an additional outlet in the Main room
> And I would do the same in the workshop...tied into another outlet in the Main room
> 
> This gives you an extra 40a of power...enough for almost anything
> 
> .....Not sure I understand all of this???


Run an additional 20a circuit, 1 outlet in the Gym -another outlet in the main room

There is a part of the code that requires a switched light
Possible the pull lights qualify - not sure


----------

